# Nissan 240SX Rumors Persist



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan appears poised to return to the affordable sports car segment. After long-standing rumors that the Japanese automaker would build a successor to the 240SX the folks at AutoCar are reporting on a possible come-back for the European 200SX (known as the 240SX in North America).

The largest issue facing Nissan, however, is finding a suitable platform for the car. According to a recent report by AutoCar, those in charge of the project at Nissan want the vehicle to be a rear-drive model – like in the past. The only possible platform available is the 370Z's, but it would likely prove too heavy, even in a down-sized format. Where this leaves Nissan and the rumor mill regarding the 240SX revival is anyone's guess, but we'd definitely welcome the return of the 240. Just please give us the good engine this time.

More: *Nissan 240SX Rumors Persist* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## GreenEyedAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

*If Nissan is listening....*

The American market would love to see some sort of choice differential between the Sentra (in all its flavors it still looks the same), the upscale sedans and the 370. It's understood that anything full-powered falls into the 370 (or more) class and would be rear-wheel, but there's a huge market that the 200's and 240's, if for nothing else than looks, filled.

For example, I still drive a '97 200SX SE (w/580K on her); however, as I start to consider replacement, I'm not finding anything comparable in the current Nissan lineup. I don't want a full sedan, the all-look-the-same Sentra nor do I want a 370; I want something that looks sporty (call it a girl car), and comes stock with sportier suspension and some bennies.


----------

